# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Недобросовестные ИТ компании

## ahill

От лица всех бывших сотрудников AgeSoftware(Age Ukraine)

*Предистория.*
Фирма Age Software(AgeUkraine), появилась на рынке больше 3 лет назад, занималась разработкой программных пакетов для аутсорсинга.
Основные инструменты разработки - С++\С#. Руководство компанией находится в италии. Все проекты были ориентированы на итальянский рынок.
Периодически проводился набор сотрудников, вследствии чего компания разрослась до 20 - 25 человек. Особых финансовых затруднений не испытывала, хотя задержки зарплаты на 5 - 10 дней считались правилом, а зарплата выплаченная в срок исключением.

*Ситуация.*
Начиная с июня 2007 задержки в выплате увеличились на срок до 2 - 3 недель. Итальянское руководство мотивировало это временными трудностями, 
хотя никаких шагов для разрешения сложившейся ситуации не предпринимало. В сентябре на совещании с итальянским CEO, тимлиды отделов услышали что работа украинского отделения перестала удовлетворять заказчиков, хотя все проекты были сданы, а новых заказов просто не поступало, не считая проектов котрые были созданы по иннициативе одесского руководства. На более конструктивный разговор CEO не пошёл, мотивируя это тем что ему необходимо срочно вернутся в италию. Запросы по поддержке внедрённых продуктов после этого продолжали поступать, как и в девелоперские отделы,
так и в QA.
Зарпалат за сентябрь была выданы в неполном объёме в конце октября. Начиная с начала октября, итальянская сторона просто перестала выходить на связь,
покинула все корпоративные чаты и мессенджеры, не отвечала на телефонные звонки. В середине ноября было объявлено что все сотрудники уходят
в долгосрочный *НЕОПЛАЧИВАЕМЫЙ* отпуск, хотя работа, над проектами которые были ориентированы на украинский рынок + поддержка внедрённых, продолжалась.
В результате, зарплата за ОКТЯБРЬ была выдана в конце декабря, *ОСТАВШЕЙСЯ В ОФИСЕ ТЕХНИКОЙ*, причём стажёр, которая проработала 3 месяца не получила ничего. На вопросы о ноябрьской зарплате, одесская дирекция вразумительного ответа не дала, в силу того что сама не владела достаточным объёмом информации. Итальнский CEO, 
появившийся в онлайне в середине декабря, заверил всех сотрудников что зарплата за ноябрь будет выплачена в полном объёме к новому году.
На вопрос о способе выплаты, он ответил что свяжется с каждым лично и вышлет смской код для вестерн юнион.

*Сегодня.*
Смсок как ни странно не получил ни один сотрудник AgeSoftware(Age Ukraine) до сих пор. На письма, звонки, смс, CEO не отвечает 
с завидным упорством.
Всё это написано от лица сотрудников которые были фактически уволены в ноябре. Из всех сотрудников которые остались (5 человек), зарплату в полном объёме по декабрь включительно, получило только трое. Остальных уволили, якобы потому что они профнепригодны. Срок работы в компании каждого сотрудника 6 - 24 месяца.

Компания планирует начать новый набор сотрудников с 04.02.08.
В главной роли:
CEO - Габриел де Доминичес (Gabriel De Dominicis, nick - dedo).
www.agesoftware.it
www.age.com.ua

P.S
Вся вышеизложеная история приведена с одной единственной целью: недjпустить произвола среди работадателей, в нашем городе в частности.
Хотелось бы в этой ветке обсудить ТЕ КОМПАНИИ, которые недобросовестно, нечестно, подло или ещё каким-нибудь образом обошлись со своими сотрудниками

----------


## Stef

Ого. Сочувствую. Запомним их.

----------


## ser_gunya

Как непосредственный участник истории с AgeSoftware хотел бы подтвердить все и добавить: 
главная цель этой ветки конкретные факты о недобросовестных компаниях (в частности, об AgeSoftware), которые помогут нашим коллегам-программистам (особенно студентам-новичкам) определиться - куда стоит идти работать, а с кем не стоит связываться.

----------


## QACorpsespirt

От себя хочу добавить, что компания была хорошая и колектив отличный. Только рычаги правления оказались не в тех руках.  Надеюсь больше ни кто не попадет в компанию под руководством этого жадного итальяшки.

----------


## chrysanemos

вовремя я покинул эту компанию, хотя к одесскому руководству претензий никаких, старались сделать все что в их силах

----------


## chrysanemos

ребята рад всех видеть
жалко что так случилось, все таки прист подобрал отличный коллектив

----------


## mandrakelelix

Думаю, имеет смысл оставить отзыв о компании на developers.org.ua .

----------


## Isat

И я экс-эйджовиц...хочеться добавить +1, и внести маленькую поправку...стажер(а речь шла обо мне) проработала 4 месяца, хотя лучше бы три, тогда остались бы должны ЗП не за 1.5 месяца, а только за 2 недели...а еще...это...ругаться тут можно? ..матом? 

Чтоб не это руководство....а так конечно, хороший опыт получила, и коллектив был суперский, ребятки вам огромное спасибо!

----------


## ser_gunya

> Думаю, имеет смысл оставить отзыв о компании на developers.org.ua .


 уже есть http://www.developers.org.ua/company-db/agesoftware/.
Только маленький нюанс - компания находится в одессе, по крайней мере я за 1.5 года ничего не слышал про киевское отделение.

----------


## commando

от себя хочу добавить, что бывший директор одесского офиса уже в Киеве, а Габриель по идее до сих пор должен приехать и расплатиться со всеми. Лично к одесскому начальству претензий нет никаких, поскольку деньги шли из Италии. Насколько я знаю, бухгалтер фирмы еще находится в офисе и ожидает приезда нашего любимого итальянца. Верится мало конечно что сотрудником еще что-то заплатят...

----------


## chrysanemos

Бедная Лорка

----------


## Voland-dono

Кажись ветка популярна только у бывших сотрудников эйджа  :smileflag: 
Габ наверное когда-нить всё-таки приедет в Одессу. Хорошо бы его встретить в этом случае.

----------


## EugeneX9

> Думаю, имеет смысл оставить отзыв о компании на developers.org.ua .


 Вроде на Java в AgeSoftware тоже кто-то работал, так что можно еще и сюда кинуть http://jug.com.ua/. Если желающих не найдется, я могу кинуть.

----------


## igorek89

Да, коллектив был отличный, хотя я работал относительно недолго и давно, и в добавок не по профилю (я админ, а работал в QA) но работа в Эйдже мне дала очень много. Ребята, это Игорь, ник - студент  :smileflag:  Рад был вас встретить  :smileflag:

----------


## Lakmus85

Мдя, жаль конечно. Когда я уходил из этой фирмы (проработав там около полутора лет) - мне вернули все долги по зарплате, и еще и за отпуск заплатити, который я провел на рабочем месте...
Было это два года назад примерно.
Видимо че та сильна Габа прижали, вот он и экономит на своей "загородной даче" - ТОВ Эйдж Украина. Он сюда приезжал с телками погулять в аркадии, видимо  :smileflag:

----------


## Cooli0

а вы идите к нам в Логику, там не кидают и зп вовремя плотют=)))

----------


## Илья Царюк

Удивительно конечно, что вы так возмущены этим. Подобные конторы создаются и распадаются как грибы постоянно. Если идешь работать в контору которая занимается продажей кода за пределы страны - будь готов, что в любой момент поток бабосов может прекратиться. Поэтому надо смотреть сколько лет контора на рынке, какие отзывы и т.п. Очень показателен и CEO.

----------


## EugeneX9

> Удивительно конечно, что вы так возмущены этим. Подобные конторы создаются и распадаются как грибы постоянно. Если идешь работать в контору которая занимается продажей кода за пределы страны - будь готов, что в любой момент поток бабосов может прекратиться. Поэтому надо смотреть сколько лет контора на рынке, какие отзывы и т.п. Очень показателен и CEO.


 Контор вроде много и какие-то мелкие распадаются, но распадаются с киданием в виде невыплат зарплаты вроде впервые.

----------


## ahill

> Удивительно конечно, что вы так возмущены этим. Подобные конторы создаются и распадаются как грибы постоянно. Если идешь работать в контору которая занимается продажей кода за пределы страны - будь готов, что в любой момент поток бабосов может прекратиться. Поэтому надо смотреть сколько лет контора на рынке, какие отзывы и т.п. Очень показателен и CEO.


 Конечно удивительно. У нас вообще не принято возмущатся, гораздо легче промолчать. Поток бабосв прекратился? Нет вопросов, закрываем, раздаём долги всех увольняем и мирно расходимся. К этому все готовы. Проблема заключается в том что закрывать никто ничего не хотел, и тянул завтраками ещё месяц, хотя вполне можно было закрыть всё и раньше. И проблем бы ни у кого не возникало.

----------


## Voland-dono

Они вроде с февраля новых людей собираются набирать. Им то наверное ЗП выдадут (по крайней мере в начале)

----------


## shipr

в своё время я начинал свою карьеру java разработчиком с этой компании. По джаве там конечно же народу было аж 2 человека (считая меня), но опыт за тот месяц что я там проработал получил огромный. Уволился по причине того, что там задерживали зарплату и не на 1-2 недели.

----------


## EugeneX9

> Они вроде с февраля новых людей собираются набирать. Им то наверное ЗП выдадут (по крайней мере в начале)


 У нас жуткая нехватка ИТшников и так просто взять и быстро набрать новых людей просто нереально на это нужны многие месяцы,а то и годы, а с такой рекламой какую они сейчас получат в этой теме им понадобятся десятилетия. :smileflag:

----------


## Jonni555

> а с такой рекламой какую они сейчас получат в этой теме ....


 увы... но все читают этот форум....

----------


## Tunrida

Да, но ИТ сфера в Одессе - большая деревня, думаю эта инфа дойдет до большинства людей. Останутся разве что безопытные студенты.

----------


## Alex_M

> Да, но ИТ сфера в Одессе - большая деревня, думаю эта инфа дойдет до большинства людей. Останутся разве что безопытные студенты.


  - Такого рода компании часто меняют названия, поэтому и опытный может попасться. Так что отдельное спасибо автору, что не поленился и не упустил таких важных деталей как имя и фамилию и даже фотку CEO

----------


## chrysanemos

CEO можете и не увидеть... кадрами обычно другой человек занимается...
Габа я в первый раз увидел спустя 2 месяца работы

----------


## Chevyk

> увы... но все читают этот форум....


 наоборот ет хорошо!

----------


## DevelopeR

Мда, все что я могу сказать - сочувствую тем, кто не подстраховался на такой случай... А подстраховаться на подобное - надо, ибо нельзя быть уверенным в том, что завтра будет.

Сочувствую, ребята. Но думаю что специалисты на долго без работы не останутся, а финансовый, так сказать, провал - можно будет погасить со временем. Так что - выше нос и ай-да в более достойные компании  :smileflag:

----------


## ser_gunya

> Мда, все что я могу сказать - сочувствую тем, кто не подстраховался на такой случай... А подстраховаться на подобное - надо, ибо нельзя быть уверенным в том, что завтра будет.
> 
> Сочувствую, ребята. Но думаю что специалисты на долго без работы не останутся, а финансовый, так сказать, провал - можно будет погасить со временем. Так что - выше нос и ай-да в более достойные компании


 Все уже устроились, причем сразу, причем не в самые последнии конторы...
Тут уже много сказано про "...таких фирм много, чего вы шумите...". Не согласен в корне, чем больше говорим, тем их меньше, особенно учитівая тот факт, что в єтой сфере щас большая конкуренция

----------


## lexar

> а вы идите к нам в Логику, там не кидают и зп вовремя плотют=)))


 Да и в люксофте пока полный ажур.
Зарплата + страховка + периодические корпоративы (боулинг-шмоулинг) +
настольный теннис + паровая кофеварка готовит "эспрессо".
А недавно удумали витаминные дни устраивать:
приходишь на работу, а на кухне подносы стоят с 
апельсинами, яблоками, виноградом, бананами.
Кофе и чай - за счет фимы.
Занятия по трем уровня английского,
куча тренингов,
сейчас занятия по немецкому организуют.
В общем, полный пионерлагерь.
По утрам горниста не хватает 

З.ы. Интересуют С++, меньше - Java, QA и другое.
Кому нужны контакты отдела кадров - запрос мне в личку.

----------


## Voland-dono

ого, пошёл пиар  :smileflag:

----------


## ser_gunya

> Да и в люксофте пока полный ажур.
> Зарплата + страховка + периодические корпоративы (боулинг-шмоулинг) +
> настольный теннис + паровая кофеварка готовит "эспрессо".
> А недавно удумали витаминные дни устраивать:
> приходишь на работу, а на кухне подносы стоят с 
> апельсинами, яблоками, виноградом, бананами.
> Кофе и чай - за счет фимы.
> Занятия по трем уровня английского,
> куча тренингов,
> ...


 Это все хорошо, только ветка создана для отображения фактов о НЕДОДОБРОСОВЕСТНЫХ компаниях.
Поэтому посты, подобные выше, просьба размещать в других ветках, например тут: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=2268058

----------


## true_neoteric

Привет всем бывшим Эйджистам :smileflag:  Я тоже там работал и поддерживаю Ахила в том, что он написал. Действительно, итальянцы поступили очень некрасиво.

----------


## commando

Я говорил с Ларисой, она держит связь с Габриелем и он "обещает" приехать. Если через 2 недели он не появится, все их сайты будут гореть в аду и их "хитрая" смена паролей им не поможет

----------


## QACorpsespirt

> Я говорил с Ларисой, она держит связь с Габриелем и он "обещает" приехать. Если через 2 недели он не появится, все их сайты будут гореть в аду и их "хитрая" смена паролей им не поможет


 Что вам уже тоже не плотют???

----------


## commando

я уже давно в другой фирме, но как и всем из Age мне не дали ЗП за ноябрь.

----------


## firejump

> увы... но все читают этот форум....


 Обязательно нужно говорить, чтобы о проблемах знало как можно больше людей.
Информирован значит вооружен.

----------


## GenaBukin

Да уж.. новость интересная! Сам студент и этот опыт интересен... буду знать теперь как кидают. Жалко что о других компаниях не пишут!!!

----------


## Jonni555

> ... Жалко что о других компаниях не пишут!!!


 что значит не пишут....
а если поискать....
то очень даже пишут, например тут... https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=16380

----------


## GenaBukin

> что значит не пишут....
> а если поискать....
> то очень даже пишут, например тут... https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=16380


 Пасиб , но я уже читал ... Меня интересовало Как и в каких конторах кидают или кидали. Я не думаю что это был единственный случай...

----------


## twisted

Я вот присматриваюсь к TechInsight , кто-нибудь работал там? Надеюсь у них хорошие условия

----------


## ser_gunya

> Я вот присматриваюсь к TechInsight , кто-нибудь работал там? Надеюсь у них хорошие условия


 Вам стоит заглянуть сюда, там описывают компании со всех сторон, а сдесь только плохие стороны

----------


## twisted

> Вам стоит заглянуть сюда, там описывают компании со всех сторон, а сдесь только плохие стороны


 благодарствую
много интересного,но мало конкретики(

----------


## ser_gunya

> благодарствую
> много интересного,но мало конкретики(


 Такой конкретики, как в начале этой ветки, не часто встетишь. Потому как вряд ли какая компания сегодня позволит себе кинуть сразу весь колектив, по крайней мере в ИТ сфере. Я точно не слышал таких случаев. Но подозреваю что подобные случаи есть, просто люди молчат. _"А зачем говорить?? Пошел в другое место, пусть здесь дальше другим пакости делают, меня это уже не касается"._
А хотелось бы чтобы такого не было, потому как рано или поздно начинаешь искать работу заново...

----------


## EugeneX9

> Такой конкретики, как в начале этой ветки, не часто встетишь. Потому как вряд ли какая компания сегодня позволит себе кинуть сразу весь колектив, по крайней мере в ИТ сфере. Я точно не слышал таких случаев. Но подозреваю что подобные случаи есть, просто люди молчат. _"А зачем говорить?? Пошел в другое место, пусть здесь дальше другим пакости делают, меня это уже не касается"._
> А хотелось бы чтобы такого не было, потому как рано или поздно начинаешь искать работу заново...


 Не слышал, хотя знакомые есть почти во всех компаниях Одессы. Своих "глупостей и идиотизмов" у всех хватает, но впервые услышал, что кого-то явно кинули в Одессе, только в этой ветке.

----------


## commando

чтобы они не говорили, но я все больше уверен что они "галимо кинули". Ведь если знали что дела плохо идут, можно было в октябре всем это сказать. Зачем было держать людей еще целый месяц?

----------


## firejump

> чтобы они не говорили, но я все больше уверен что они "галимо кинули". Ведь если знали что дела плохо идут, можно было в октябре всем это сказать. Зачем было держать людей еще целый месяц?


 100%
У всех людей есть свои планы и проблемы, так что такое поведение не может иметь одобрение

----------


## Aleksandriys

Вообще-то интересно получаеться, я всегда считал что ЗП могут задерживать только на гос предприятиях по различным причинам, но чтобы в оффшорных компаниях задерживали это как-то в диковинку, и если есть задержка, то либо какие-то моменты с переводом денег но на это можно сделать скидку на неделю небольше, а если на месяц и больше это уже 100% политика запада работать негры, а ЗП как только так сразу, потерпят им не привыкать. :smileflag:  Хотя это изречение относиться делеко не ко всем компаниям в Одессе, есть очень адекватные компании которые к людям относяться нормально.

----------


## Catherine-ES

> Хотя это изречение относиться делеко не ко всем компаниям в Одессе, есть очень адекватные компании которые к людям относяться нормально.


 Как мы например  :smileflag:  Платим ЗП вовремя и полностью по-белому.

----------


## DevelopeR

> Как мы например  Платим ЗП вовремя и полностью по-белому.


 Осталось научиться читать правила форумов, на которых пеаритесь  :smileflag: 
*[MOD]* Ссылки в подписи - запрещены.

----------


## Evilsun

Есть такая - VizualTech называется - уходил от них - зп за 2 недели не дали
- якобы проект не сдали - при этом согласно шпионским сводкам - так многих увольняли
Суть - в ВизуалТех не надо соваться - обещают бочку меда - получаем ложку дегтя (разведенного)

----------


## mnemonic

Брехали, Брешут и Брехать Будут! У нас правда ситуаций с выдачей или не выдачей зарплаты не бывало или я таковых просто не знаю, но кроме этого есть множество других изъянов, описывать которые в данном топике не имею права. Как по мне все дело в несовершенстве законодательсва и не желании этих самых компаний работать хотя бы в рамках человеческого права.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Черный пиар - очередной шаг на пути к истреблению недобросовестности, которая преследует нас веками
на пути к идеальному социуму...

----------


## Aleksandriys

> Как мы например  Платим ЗП вовремя и полностью по-белому.


 ага возможно, все вроде масло, а потом получается далеко не то что говорят, во-первых требования не всегда соответствуют выплачиваемой ЗП, а во-вторых обящают одно а дают другое. Но пока на собственной шкуре не проверишь никому верить не будешь. Интересно, а Вы это какая компания?

----------


## Catherine-ES

> ага возможно, все вроде масло, а потом получается далеко не то что говорят, во-первых требования не всегда соответствуют выплачиваемой ЗП, а во-вторых обящают одно а дают другое. Но пока на собственной шкуре не проверишь никому верить не будешь. Интересно, а Вы это какая компания?


 Вот так вот и получается... Народ наобжигается в других компаниях, а потом недоверие идет ко всем компаниям сразу.
Я из-за того, что меня кандидаты переспрашивают: "а белая ЗП - это сколько? это минимум, а остальное наличкой?", начала в объявлениях указывать, что проводится официально вся сумма ЗП. *Минимум и наличка - не есть "белая" ЗП*. Люди настолько привыкли к "ненормальности" рынка, что уже даже белую ЗП трактуют по-разному.
Еще бывает расскажешь человеку все условия, он обрадуется, а через пол часа перезванивает и переспрашивает еще раз все по пунктам. Рассказываешь еще раз. И еще. 
После первой же ЗП обычно недоверие пропадает, потому как сроки-сумма -  соответствуют договоренностям.

Exigen Services

----------


## twister_mc

Да, у нас в Exigen все ОК
Подтверждаю  :smileflag: ))

Зарплата конкурентноспособная, белая на 100%... ))) почти 50% налогов компания платит....... ужас... такие бабки....

------------------------------------------

Вот только бы ВСЕМ КОМПАНИЯМ не мешало бы пересмотреть ЗП глядя на ПАДАЮЩИЙ БАКС !!!

За последние пару месяцев курс бакса, а значит, и курс гривны к мировым валютам (не привязанным к доллару) и товарам (удорожание продуктов питания 30%) значительно упал ((

Значит упали и наши ЗП и покупательная способность ((

----------


## [email protected]}{

Неплохо было бы получать з.п. в евро, а не в долларах  :smileflag:

----------


## Newton

Так ведь работаете на Америку, а тут с долларом все в порядке, только инфляции чуть-чуть))

----------


## -=TigeR=-

мечты... мечты...
p.s. это про з.п. в евро...

----------


## Andreas

> мечты... мечты...
> p.s. это про з.п. в евро...


 почему мечты, работайте на европейскую компанию, и думаю платить они будут в евро, вот только боюсь что суммы эти будут такие же как если бы вы работали на амриканцев и зп была бы в баксах

----------


## -=TigeR=-

вот поэтому и мечты....

----------


## [email protected]}{

я где-то с год назад видел объявления со стороны Немецкой фирмы (у нас в Одессе), они з.п. предлагали в евро, только знать немецкий надо было и java

----------


## tty

А в чём проблемма взять зарплату и сходить в ближайший обменник и выдадут вам ЕВРО и будет вам счастье, самостоятельно воплатите свою мечту в реальность :р) Правда потом обратно на гивни менять будете - счастье сильно уменьшится...

----------

